
Trump staffers using app that deletes their messages - supercanuck
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/319478-trump-staffers-reportedly-communicating-through-app-that-automatically
======
hrodriguez
The amount of shills infecting HN with the deluge of petty posts from mostly
fake news sites is far more annoying.

What's next? An OMG???!! article about how Trump once ran a red light (that
was actually yellow when he crossed it)? Where's the downvote button?

~~~
alphabettsy
Why don't you just come out and say that you voted for Trump and it hurts your
feelings when people criticize or make statements even remotely critical of
his staff. Or you could just not comment, it's not fake news. It's certainly
not that important, but there's no evidence it's untrue.

